# Hav some Art?



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I was poking around on Etsy, as I am starting my Christmas shopping early-its my goal this year to purchase all handcrafted or vintage gifts for everyone on my list. I found some adorable Havanese art if anyone is interested...

Comes in any color you want, can be framed:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/51848461/mod-havanese-fine-art-print

Cute Hav Face:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/26628140/havanese-dog-art-signed-print-by-ron?

More cutie wooties:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/55586160/8x10-inch-havanese-canvas-print-by?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/3750240...&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=2&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

I'm getting the "Mod Hav" for my front hallway, its just too cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love those pictures!!! I was just looking at the hav art there the other day, I do a ton, if not most..of my holiday shopping on Etsy, so much cool stuff even for the 'hard to buy for' people..

My store is getting busy already and one of my regular customers is participating in some challenge to buy all American made stuff this year, cool idea..

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love those, all of them. I've always loved the first one but the others are new to me.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I just bought some stuff from your store Kara, I'm sure you're getting busy so no rush.

While we are talking Etsy, if anyone wants to check out the adorable and earth friendly stuff at Kara's Etsy store, its: http://www.etsy.com/shop/LoveForEarth? (I hope its ok that I put this )

I also purchased some adorable dresses for Lily at Phatmolly on Etsy, whom I heard of on the forum. She custom made me dresses in fabrics I chose-Ill post pics of Lily in them later.

Meghan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Are those matching leashes? How cute! Are they expensive????


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

No I was blown away-I actually insisted on paying more than she asked bc it was so little-its about $15 a dress- you should see the craftsmanship on these things-crinoline, lace-just gorgeous.


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

LilyMyLove said:


> I just bought some stuff from your store Kara, I'm sure you're getting busy so no rush.
> 
> While we are talking Etsy, if anyone wants to check out the adorable and earth friendly stuff at Kara's Etsy store, its: http://www.etsy.com/shop/LoveForEarth? (I hope its ok that I put this )
> 
> ...


Those dresses are adorable!! I can't wait to see your girl in them.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I purchased a nice wallet from daniellesoriginals on Etsy. She customed it from a photo I sent her of Rikky. You can search her items for Havanese.

http://www.etsy.com/people/daniellesoriginals?ref=ls_profile


----------

